# 1999 passat v6 Camshaft seel leak and Oil Breather blockage



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

I was told by the dealer that the camshaft seal is leaking and this is being caused by a blocked oil breather. Where is the oil breather located and how do i replace or unblock it. Also what is the technical or common name for this part.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 1999 passat v6 Camshaft seel leak and Oil Breather blockage (Vinnyty)*

The V6 engine has a PCV system, consisting of three components, that if blocked will increase crank case pressure and force oil past gaskets and seals that are good and would not leak otherwise. I had seepage from my cam adjuster seals..replaced PCV system and it stopped...subsequently my valve covers aged and started to leak and my cam seals as well. I replaced the PCV stuff myself since I read where Audi/VW dealers would demand this be done B4 honoring warranty (10year/100K powertrain warranty covers all seals and gaskets if you're the original owner of a car that came with this warranty). The componets are:'
Large breather hose set up..take top cover off engine youll see this coming along top of left cylinder bank, crossing in front of engine and connecting to right valve cover vent. This hose also connects to the left rocker cover vent at the rear and contains an "oil trap" where it connects to the breather hose running to the crankcase itself..on back of engine under throttle body. This large hose is about $60.
Small hose connecting under throttle body (you have to remove TB to get at this, but that's not hard and you can clean TB at the same time) it costs about $25.
The "suction pump"...a "Y" shaped piece of plastic that controls vaccum into the PCV system..you'll see it on rear top of engine, you have to cut a couple of swaged clamps to get this out and then replace 'em with screw drive stainless steel hose clamps. Suction pump is again $25-30...So you can see cost isn't much...labor to install all this is about 1-2 hours. While this is being done and you have engine covers off...replace all the tiny vaccum hoses (ones with fabirc braid on them)...these little suckers are devious..look good from outside, but the rubber hose under the braid cracks from engine heat and you get vaccum leaks...you buy this by the meter (3 mm vac hose as I recall) at the dealer and you need 2 meters to change every piece..do 'em one at a time since the routing gets complex up there on the vac solenoid plate on top of the engine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by spitpilot at 9:10 AM 3-19-2008_


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 1999 passat v6 Camshaft seel leak and Oil Breather blockage (spitpilot)*

Well said. Gotta replace those myself. Already did the vacuum lines though. My engine was running great but half the vacuum lines were crispy and fell apart in my hands.


----------

